# Sooo Nervous



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Going to my first jam today. I rarely play with people as I am really self concious about my playing, and a little introverted too. I am already sweating and my palms are clammy. Been waiting for this for about 3 weeks and committed myself to taking this giant step. I went a few weeks ago and just listened in. I hope it goes the same route with just some 3 chord I, IV, V progressions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Trust that you know how to express yourself best. Believe that everyone is there to have a good time (they really are). And enjoy pushing youself out of your comfort zone.

Have fun!


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Agree with Ian.
FWIW, I'm pretty much a introvert myself and I find it help alot to try to think the same way you do as when you are just playing in your basement.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A big step yup. A confidence builder ..yup. Tis' better to have tried than not tried at all. Like playing being on stage is a matter of practice. 

Giv'er heck


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I assume it's a bar jam?

Good for you, man. First time you'll be nervous, second time much less, after that, it probably won't bother you hardly at all. Best plan is to just jump into it.

remember to just have fun and try to relax about it. And learn to laugh, if you make a mistake, or someone else does, no big deal.

I used to attend a blues jam once in awhile, for some reason more than once I'd end up playing with a singer that tended to change chords in, er, odd places. I guess he had his own sense of timing, lol. All you can do is laugh and drive on though it.

Jams pretty well stick to standards, they have to with so many players. You'll be just fine. And you'll wish you'd done this long ago.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck, Jim! Have fun! Remember, we all make mistakes and we all had to start somewhere. :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nervousness just means that you care, so it's a good thing. If you're like me you'll find the nerves go away as soon as you start playing. Play songs that you know really well and you'll be fine.

Matt


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Show up with a guitar that will stay in tune. 
Take care not to drown out the others especially if you tend to use too much distortion, you don't know the song, and your guitar is out of tune again.

Oh yeah, don't drink too much.:smile:


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just imagine that the audience is naked...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

or...better yet...imagine the groupies after the show...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well...I had fun. All acoustics, a keyboard, an acordian. It takes place every week in the back of a small guitar shop. Everyone throws in a couple of bucks to help out the owner with heating, electricity, etc. The first time I went to observe there was a bass player and a drummer, they were not there this time. Mostley oldies, country, folk, etc. I just tried to stay with the chord changes in the key. Got messed up a few times but so did everyone else..lol. I really had to concentrate on the keyboard player as he kept best time and it was easier to get the bass line of the chord that was being played. Just quietly tried to figure out what the change was when I didn't know. 

The bottom line is, I will go again.

Thanks for the encouragment folks!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds like a blast. i which there was some kind of folky thing to get involved with here.


----------

